# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates  Martech RCD Tools v0.0.6.7

## mohamed73

*RCD Tools v0.0.6.7 *   *Latest Update :*   *  - Renault, 24V, BP5089, 24c08 by Blaupunkt 
  - Opel, CART-2007, 24420605, 28c64 by Philips 
  - Hyundai, EMP 300, 24c01 by Hyundai 
  - Hyundai, EMP 301 RDS MP3 CD, M85002B200, 24c01 by Hyundai 
  - Hyundai, EMP 311K RDS MP3 CD, M85003K230, 24c01 by Hyundai 
  - VW, RCD-300, VWZ2Z2, 1K0 035 186P, 24c32 by Grundig 
  - Mercedes -Benz, Smart CC, MC3412, hc11ka2 by Grundig 
  - Mercedes -Benz, Smart CC, MC3413, hc11ka4 by Grundig 
  - Mercedes -Benz, Smart MRR, MC2728, 9.18437-8152, 24c08 by Grundig* 
Update: run rcd2.exe to get autoupdate.  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

